# Chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

You know I come home from work every night at this time and there is never anyone in chat, not even last wednsday night? what gives lololol....


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

coach61 said:


> You know I come home from work every night at this time and there is never anyone in chat, not even last wednsday night? what gives lololol....
> 
> 
> Dave


haha Coach, don't feel singled out, it's worse than that..... checked in last 2 Friday nights- and the place was empty at 10:30!!!!! No sign that this bunch is getting extra beauty sleep....... maybe some of us need to up the geritol dose or something LOL.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Coach maybe we knew you would be there at that time so we all just split. It was late (or early) anyway.......:jest::lol::jest:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I check in ...play the wall flower for a while...then I check out.

Lets not forget that it is THAT time of year when the honey do list requires a lifting harness to even read.

Even worse with the days being longer, the ole "Cant do'er honey...dont wanna get darked on" excuse is not in play for a while yet. 

Dropped in Fri and Sat...y'all were dating yer wives....ya sickos!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

first time I get on in 3 weeks and everyone else is away.. I'm going back to work...


Coach!~


----------

